# LPPaintedPonys - Cherry FOALED 31 AUG - PICS pg 12; Stuffy FOALED pg 6,Tory FOALED pics pg5, Koalah



## paintponylvr (Feb 22, 2013)

I bred quite a number of mares last year.

The first mare due would be "Tory" - or Cherry-Hill Olympic Victory. She is a 50% arenosa bred, 40", chestnut Tobiano, color tested - no silver or cream (she put "frosting" in the two bay colts' manes/tails that she produced, so thought she might be a silver carrier). She had one cover to our larger Shetland stallion - AJ - now deceased, so this is his last foal.

AJ:







This is her first foal by one of our stallions - she was bred when I purchased her and she produced a very nice Shetland colt who is being shown in Tx. She was covered on 29 April and 230 days is March 25th. 340 days is April 4th.

When I took these - her first comparison preggo pics - she is 298 days.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 22, 2013)

I believe the 2nd one will be "Stuffy". She may go ahead of Tory... LP Painted StufNpuf. 1996 Shetland mare that is 37" at the withers. She is by the black/white shetland stallion above and out of a small shetland mare. I will be taking ehr to be inspected for AMHR at a show here in NC in April. She gets her one Tobi gene from her sire and her one silver gene from her dam and doesn't have the bay gene. Don't know yet if she's homozygous for black or not.

She had been leased out the fall of 2011. Upon picking her up, I just cleaned her up and then put her out with "Iggy" (All That Style N' Class - in my avatar). That was on Feb 25th and she came into heat w/i 24 hours and stood for him. However, I noted her standing the end of Mar/beg of April and again the end of April/beg of May - so I'm not exactly sure when she's due... She ran with him all year - non-stop. We'll just watch her w/ pictures I think!

Iggy:






Iggy is on the right side (nearest the camera) and Stuffy is on the left side. I'm working on making them a pair. He needs some more work as a single, too.

I do have some pics from right before she foaled in 2010 (Cupid). Just missed his birth - in the dog kennel/stall set up in my carport outside the kitchen window when I sat down to dinner. In the 10 minutes between my last check and my butt hitting the couch, our oldest daughter walked in and asked about our "little cupid"... !! I dropped the plate and raced out - his hind legs were stillin the sack and he was working on standing! Silly mare knew we'd been a watchin' all day (had the day off from work - then took the next). Didn't see any signs of her gettin ready with her next one (28 feb 2011 filly) - maybe she knew I'd leave her outin the pasture instead of bringing her in that night (to same kennel/stall) - it was a beautiful nite! 0530 the next AM, there's an extra pair of wet, wobbly legs thru my kitchen window in the pasture...while the girls' getting ready for school!
























picaso doesn't seem to mind "Pony Porn", yet -


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 22, 2013)

Next? Koalah or Wa-Full Koalah's Silver Fluff. ASPC & AMHR (but overgrown the top height). She's 43" at the withers, single gened tobi - having her color tested to see if she carries sabino (think she does based on 2011 mare she produced by Iggy). She arrived pregnant with a silver cream (?) colt that will make permanent AMHR height around 37" at the withers this summer. She has produced two *awesome* fillies for us by Iggy. Both will go over mini heights and are sustained in the ASPC Classic futurities. This is her 3rd Iggy foal (will have a 4 up hitch of Koalah babies when we are done!).

She was hand covered on the 2nd and 3rd of may - then Iggy turned into the paddock with the mares in the evenings from May 4th thru May 9th.


----------



## Danielleee (Feb 23, 2013)

Look at those baby bellies



Hoping for safe foalings and healthy foals for all of your girls


----------



## countrymini (Feb 23, 2013)

Beautiful ladies! Sorry to hear about AJ. I'm sure he'll give you some lovely foals to remember him by


----------



## Eagle (Feb 23, 2013)

wow the girls all look great and HUGE



The daddies are gorgeous





Thanks for starting a thread here, we will look forward to sharing this journey with you and your girls.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 23, 2013)

countrymini said:


> Beautiful ladies! Sorry to hear about AJ. I'm sure he'll give you some lovely foals to remember him by


Thank You! Actually, AJ gave us many foals to remember him by... Most were crossbreds out of various mares that we had as larger riding ponies and horses. We currently have two here - a 2 yr old purebred colt - will be gelded this spring and a 4 yr old 1/2 arabian gelding.

I'm hoping this one out of Tory will be a filly that Iw ill retain. We'll see. When I really want a filly - I don't typically get one... The tiny little mare above is, surprisingly, his first foal for us. She is the only one that I retained - when our daughters outgrew her as a riding pony, I leased her out to a total of 4 different families before she came back home permanently. She taught more than 30 children to ride and is now giving lead line rides to our two granddaughters... I believe both will learn their first riding lessons (alone) on her.

This will be her 3rd Iggy foal for us (or AJ's 3rd grand foal).


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 23, 2013)

I think you guys are reading some of my posts wrong, LOLOLOLOL -



but that's ok.

AJ (black tobiano stallion) is the one who is now deceased at 20 yrs of age. Last foal coming this year from Tory (chestnut tobiano). His 1st registered shetland daughter was our first foal in 1996 and she's having a foal for us by stallion below...

Iggy (silver tobiano - ASPC HOF earner in halter) is our current mature stalllion. He's sired quite a number of foals in the last 3 years (for us, small time breeders). Unlike AJ, almost all of Iggy's foals for us have been registered Shetlands (AJ's were mostly unregistered x-breds. He had 6 Shetlands for us & 4 outside Shetlands).

Besides the two silver pinto mares due soon, there is a solid silver dapple mare and a bay pinto mare due to IGGY later. He also sired the colt that was aborted the day before Valentines Day (different thread). I'm not sure which babies I'm most excited about - CAN"T WAIT FOR ANY... This rain is terrible!!! Just a mucky mess - even in my sandy lots.

THANKS for the welcome to the Nursery! Looking forward to sharing the "baby belly" pics and maybe I'll eventually get a cam.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 6, 2013)

Would have gotten the pics today - but the wind is blowing at 35 - 50 mph gusts here (our little wind measure thingy actually logged one at 47 around noon) and I just didn't stay out long enought o get the pics. Not supposed to be buried in rain or wind tomorrow.

The girls' all seem to be holding on nicely - no real changes that I can see. I plan on going out again later tonight - just to see if the wind "loosened up" anything that I need to keep an eye on...

***********

So what about thinking of names??? Do you ladies help with that?

Our farm prefix is LP Painted.

The first stallion/mare combo is - AJ - *WF Action Jackson *x *Cherry-Hill Olympic Victory*. Foal is guaranteed Tobiano, will be bay or black. AJ's last foal. I called Tory's foal last year - LP Painted MO-Olympus ( the "MO-" comes from his sire. Bought "Tory" in foal. Oly is showing in TX).

The 2nd stallion is Iggy - *All That Style N' Class*. He's a delightful pony - silver, homozygous black, homozygous but minimal tobiano. All of my foals seem to be on the more solid colored side from him - a couple hmmm - are you a pinto??



If I could order some extra white this year - I would!! I seem to be using the "N" as an "and" for the foals currently have...

Mares bred to Iggy -

"Stuffy" - *LP Painted StufNpuf*. B mini/Shetland. Foal will be either silver or black Tobiano. Her 2 other "Iggy" foals are both silvers. Names of them are ... StyleNcupid (2010 gelding) & ...WyndNstuf (2011 mare). I've had the idea that I shuld pull in names from her pedigree -



Just realized that both Cupid and Wyndy tie into her pedigree (Prince Gale and Silver Cupid),



This foal should stay small enough to go AMHR/ASPC.

"Koalah" - *Wa-Full Koalah's Silver Fluff*. AMHR but way overgrew height limit, Shetland. Could be black or silver - tobiano. Two silver tobi fillies by "Iggy". 2011 - ...FlashNfluf (call her Flashi - she's in TX showing), and 2012 - ...ShamrockNsilver. If born in March - StyleNirish, IrishNstyle, Irishsilver, silver Irish... April?

"Bell" - *Little Jims Silver Bell*. Shetland. Foal will be silver tobiano. 2012 "iggy" filly is - ...Classic Bell (Classy). Was out with Iggy thru May 9th. This mare also stood for Iggy in October, after we returned from TX. So... was figuring a Sept baby. But... she's turning nicely round - even if she's small. Her filly last year was very tiny compared to our other Iggy babies, so this one could be an April baby coming closer to middle/end of April and small right now...? will include her pics tomorrow! No "real" udder development yet (has had a lot of foals - understand from previous owner that he bred foals from her that weren't registered between the ones that were). She has 10 registered foals. Purchased her in foal & 2010 filly - ...Silver Toy (call her GG. Kids wanted to call her "Girafe" as there is a marking on her left croup and tail thta looks just like a Fisher Price giraffe. Giraffe didn't work for me!) Don't know what to call this one.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 11, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> *LP Painted AJ's Victory Lap - *First thing that came to mind -- in honor of his last foal!
> 
> Have to give the others some thought.


OOOO - THANK YOU!! Nothing like that had occurred to me! That's first on mylist!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 11, 2013)

And here's some pics I got on Friday and hadn't gotten posted yet...

Tory - I haven't yet gotten a good shot of her udder, but she's only had very little development there. Nothing like some of my other mares - if I didn't know that she'd already had foals, I'd almost swear she was a maiden. She's badly in need of grooming & a hoof trim. All of our mares have been spooky since the windstorm two days previous to this...
















Here's Stuffy - she's coming along but I don't know when she's due since she was covered 3 months in a row.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 11, 2013)

Here's Stuffy's udder - some fill but no where near ready yet. I need to find the pics I took right before she foaled in October 2010.






Here's Koalah:


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Mar 11, 2013)

Love the colors on your mares. Wow.. Koalah sure looks huge in her belly.. My word!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 11, 2013)

sparklingjewelacres said:


> Love the colors on your mares. Wow.. Koalah sure looks huge in her belly.. My word!


Thanks on the colors. I *love* my silvers - and really neat now to have spots. Yep, Koalah stays huge... even at the early stages of her pregnancies. She has been ever since she foaled Ranger (sired by a 36" mini/aspc stallion). Ranger was HUGE at birth - 44 lbs. Didn't get his height, but think he may have been "over cooked". But since then her two fillies have been pretty big as well. The stallion I've bred her to is 40" tall, but more petite (I think) than the stallion that sired Ranger. The filly's are a nice cross. You can see Koalah's foals in her produce record on her page - Koalah. I'd love another filly, but a colt that could be sold would be nice too. I'm retaining her fillies right now. The pair I have now - 1 is out showing and the 2nd should be. Both will drive and will also make a really nice pair. I can't wait!!!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> WOW! They are looking great!!! Can't wait to see these babies!!


Thank you. Me either! Both the silver spot mares have produced 2 siblings to the foals each has coming now... Very exciting - I love to see what I've got coming... 1 month out! WEEEEEEE!

I may have a silver dapple mare that is also bred... She was covered between 2 & 9 may (he ran in the pasture with the mares). Then she stood for him when she was turned into his pasture after her 2012 filly weaned - the end of October. So...?


----------



## cassie (Mar 12, 2013)

I'm a little late to the welcome party but welcome all the same! wow your girls are gorgeous so are your boys! I absoloutly love silvers! will your girls be coming up on marestare? thanks for the awesome pics and please keep them coming!

p.s I love Koalah's name hehe I'm from Australia so we have Koala's here and they are the most beautiful creatures! hehehe made me laugh when I saw her name but it suits her



she is gorgeous! can't wait to see all your babies!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Cassie - thanx for the welcome.

That's FUNNY -



. Her name comes from her sire BUT my understanding is that his name was supposed to be Kahlua (as in the liquor) and it was spelled wrong! So I probably should name one of her foals Kahlua.

No, sorry, won't be on marestare. I don't have cameras or any way at this time to hook them up. Was thinking about it, tho...


----------



## cassie (Mar 12, 2013)

paintponylvr said:


> Hi Cassie - thanx for the welcome.
> 
> That's FUNNY -
> 
> ...


ROFL that is hilarious! you should name one of her babies that! so cute





oh thats ok, well I'm very happy that youre so good with taking the pics that means lots for us



do you have foal alarms on your girls?


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 12, 2013)

No, don't use those either.

The mares that I've stayed up and watched nights & nights in a row - usually foaled in the 5 minutes I went to other room(s) to eat dinner or to potty.

One mare foaled (Koalah - 2011 - filly now showing - Flashi) after I moved her out of my kennel stall under out carport right outside of our kitchen. She walked up the hill to the barn, stood and whinnied while tied at her feed bucket while feeding, ate, and I checked her again before going back to the "stall" to clean it. I was taking the 2nd load of manure to the burn pile when I heard the "plop" and looked up at the barn. Couldn't see anything, so ran up to check. She'd not even laid down - just popped out the foal who was all gangly legs. I wrapped a towel around her, turned mum loose to follow and carried her back down to the stall. quickly got it re-bedded and shredded paper put down over shavings and she went on to do the standing and nursing, while mum worked on passing placenta (was very "crampy" - and was up and down).






Stuffy did something similar in 2010. Had a "feeling" she was ready - kept her in all day and watched her off and on from kitchen window over the sink or the window in the door. Went out several times and checked her "bag" and her vulva. She held off... did get to eat lunch - tho my friend and I kinda swapped out going back and forth to look. Friend stayed while I went out to feed the rest of the ponies. Then cooked dinner while friend went home to take care of hers. Went out and put hands on her before fixing my dinner plate. I'd then sat down on the couch and had taken maybe two bites when oldest daughter arrived home from work and asked when ".... did the new Cupid arrive?" and raced out (dogs got my dinner, LOL) to see him. His hind legs were still caught in the sack (think she'd just stood up) and he'd tried his legs at least once ...






Arab mare in 2005 - stayed up with her all night several nights in a row - checking every 2 hours. She was out in the barn. Had a house full of middle school girls (6 - 8th grades), who helped feed and groomed ponies/horses while on spring break. Really thought mare was ready and was soooo disappointed by the fact that she hadn't gone yet. I joked with the girls, as I left for work, that she'd wait a little longer and then "go" before I was anywhere close to being able to leave work. SHE DID! I left around 0830, then got the call at 1030 that she'd had a filly (it was close to Easter so she became "Gel e Bean") and all the girls watched! Several of the girls were really grossed out, others were fine and 1 was interested in handling the mare and foal along with our youngest daughter. They all forgot the camera & pics until the filly was almost dry...









The mare above had both of her 1/2 shetland fillies - during the day. The first one was in the afternoon - maybe 2 hours or so before I went out to the pasture to feed (I was w/ hubby signing the contract on the property where same mare is standing on grass above while she was preparing to foal in the pasture)... That filly became "IC" because the temps dropped fast, and the snowstorm hit... Pic shows what's left of the snow when the filly is 3 days old.






Most of our mares seem to foal right before we are headed outside to do chores or to check on them... LOL. Some in stalls or pens set up for foaling and some in the fields on grass. I've yet to see the actual "birth" of any of my ponies - though in the past 10 years I've delivered 10 foals for other people.





Just missed the abortion "birth" 3 weeks ago as well...





a lot of our foals have been named for the weather or for holidays...LOL. We have 6 winter/weather names - Autumn, Blizzard, IC, Wyndy, Rainy & Frosty. 3 holiday names - Gel E Bean, Cupid & Shamrock. Several "space" names - Star is the dam of Comet and Rocket. Several from markings - Pixie wing, "Toy" (white marking on croup off of her tail looks like the toy Fisher Price take apart Giraffe, barn name GG), Flashi, Lacey, Simi (short for Symmetry), Jewel, Velvet. Several off of dam's "indian" name (Black Eyed Sioux) - Jammin' Sioux, Cherokee, Shield, Apache. And then - just some names, LOL.

Hmmm- need a Flutterby, Butterfly & Spring.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 22, 2013)

Tory was at 325 days yesterday and there is serious progress. Even with her "dancing" around, I was able to get some good shots of her udder.


























I didn't get pics of Koalah or Stuffy yesterday or today. Will get them tomorrow and post them tomorrow nite... Will see if can test Tory's milk tomorrow, clean her vulva area and get picture (s) of that area...


----------



## countrymini (Mar 22, 2013)

Looking good. She is such a pretty girl


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 22, 2013)

Ooooo not long now - come on Tory, we want to see what you are hiding in there!


----------



## Eagle (Mar 22, 2013)

I agree Diane, as soon as she has got the foal into position I bet she will foal.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 3, 2013)

I've been a bit re-miss keeping up with this list!

Anyhoo - took pics last week (3/28) of Koalah & Stuffy. Had farrier and vet out on Friday (3/29) - didn't get pics of Tory...

No "real" changes to Koalah - by dates she's not due for another two weeks, but... I'd gotten some milk to test - no where near ready (at the first level on both colors the way I read it). She had started on Saturday to loosen up over top of croup but you touched/rubbed/petted or moved tail - tightened right back up. So thought it would be awhile. Saturday - I took 4 ponies to a ride/drive function w/ the Draft Horse club. Everybody still "preggers & round" when I got home. Koalah's bag not full or real tight. Stuffy still needs lots of filling - Tory is full, tight - but so is vulva & muscling over croup and she's ROUND, not slabbed.

Sunday - rained all day - I checked mares off and on tru-out day - separate from feeding & Easter w/ family, but didn't take pics. Koalah stayed up against the fence where I was able to see her and ate hay from round bale where I could also see her from kitchen window or lower pasture gate (not staying in the barn or right behind it hiding). When ever I entered pasture - Tory ("wild", highly reactive girl) would run (hmmm, am I sure yo aren't just FAT??



). We got almost an 1" of rain, but started drying fast when it cleared up a bit.. Monday - after feeding chores (I didn't take pics) - I didn't see changes to the girls, so hubby and I went to meet tow truck at shop w/ his "dead" car, ate lunch and then to a couple of car dealerships to see if could find a "new" car for him in our budget.... 5 hours later - arrive home with the "new" car. Everyone still round and preggers! I grabbed camera and went out into the paddock to take pics but sat down in dry spot in the sun...

Woke up to a couple of yearlings and a 2 yr old nosing & pawing at me as the sun disappearing! Hmm - pics out - camera doesn't work in the barn w/ or w/o lites. Called the girls in, fed and started checking everyone. Tried to get milk for testing from Koalah - teats flat and got nothing! Hmmm. OK. Took her up to the house to check her good in the light. Vulva not any different - still pink, not red. Muscling over the croup starting to "jelly" - but decided not enuf to keep her in right now since other signs just not "right". Checked in pasture several times - w/ flash lite - no changes.

Morning Tues - no changes at 6:30 when started chores. She ate - was turned back out. Again staying on the side of pasture where we can see her from kitchen window (GOOD MOMMA). Hubby picked up groceries and breakfast for us and our youngest daughter who has just moved back in (they both work - grave yard shifts) - so at 8:30 shared a movie and breakfast. Right after movie, noted that Koalah can't be seen. I'd taken wet socks and boots off, so they went out to check while I hunted socks and boot - very out of sorts,



. Hubby back in ..."she's still wet and wearing her "slippers" , but placenta passed and she got me all ...icky"... All I note in the bright sun (keep house darkened most times) - "she" seemed "white" - WOW... Closer - not white, not a lot of pinto white, but much lighter than any of our other silver babies...

HERE she is:











Still stuck on names... "playing" with "Spring" and "Bonnet" - with our farm and sire/dam names...

Oh - and Koalah's vulva still not red - very unusual! Just a light pink and no bruising either... Never noted that before.

To make things easier with the other two mares - they are now staying in the round pen during the night. Whoever looks like they are closest when Koalah and filly go out to pasture - will come into the stall under our carport. Pics to follow on them...


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

wow Congratulaions, those legs go on forever



I am so glad all went well.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 3, 2013)

LOL!! What a sneaky girl! Many congratulations on your very pretty filly - look at those legs!








Well done Koalah but you might have told your Momma what you were up to!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 3, 2013)

Think we are in a race with Stuffy and Tory. Pics of Stuffy taken yesterday morning:


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

OMG if she doesn't cross her legs baby is going to fall out that hooha


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 3, 2013)

Stuffy's belly has dropped a bit, but her udder for the last two was much larger/tighter and painful for her (she doesn't mind me touching, rubbing, squeezing or washing her this year - gee that sounds BAD!!). While her belly has dropped in the pics - she's not as "big" this year as she was for 2010 colt or 2011 filly... Didn't get a lot of pics of her preggers w/ filly, did of the day she foaled w/ colt - can't find them!

Will be testing milk on her and Tory shortly - along w/ more pics.


----------



## amystours (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh!!! Congrats!!! That's always such a nice surprise!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 3, 2013)

come on baby!!



Eagle said:


> OMG if she doesn't cross her legs baby is going to fall out that hooha


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 3, 2013)

Tory - is just ... a re-active mare. A friend asked me yesterday how we would be handling baby and I told her same as always. Tory DOES like to be fed - even if she doesn't abide handling, fussing or grooming... The re-active mares (including Tory) usually have babies that are great and easy to handle! She can be done by vet, but my farrier now refuses to do her hooves and vet and I getting together after she foals to drug her to get her hooves done, then will work on a program from there... It's been a year since her hind hooves were trimmed and about 9 months since her fronts done -



. This mare has taken some serious work - but just completely melts down when having her body handled.

Heres her pics taken yesterday morning:































Next two weeks still promising to be interesting!


----------



## chandab (Apr 3, 2013)

Holy cow, she's all legs; and very cute all over. Congrats!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 3, 2013)

chandab said:


> Holy cow, she's all legs; and very cute all over. Congrats!


Yes, she's definitely not the little tanks her previous foals have been! I'm also thinking she may mature larger than the previous babies, LOL.

Thank you.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 3, 2013)

both girls look like they won't be waiting long


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 3, 2013)

Wow! Tori needs a bra!



Poor girl...


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 3, 2013)

& she will get bigger - the folds ALL FILLED out with her 2011 colt! and she stayed that way up until he was weaned (then got bigger, LOL, before "drying out"). Funny thing is - she was almost as flat as a maiden when I started checking her and taking pics in February...

This will be her 6th foal.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 3, 2013)

yeah.. beautiful and such long legs. congrats.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 3, 2013)

Congratulations on your new filly! Pretty coloring!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 3, 2013)

congrats on your filly so cute and those legs



wow


----------



## Jade10 (Apr 3, 2013)

Congratulations!!! Oh my what long legs they really do go on for forever



and what a gorgeous colour!! cannot wait for new pictures


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 11, 2013)

New pics in next post of Bunny!

BUT.... drumroll!!!

I didn't get pics, but had been watching the mares. Due to several days of rain, the new baby stayed in my one stall, the mares to come up for foaling were in the round pen at night - out in the barn paddock during the day with the barn open like a run-in shed (but they don't stay in it!).

FINALLY got pics on the 9th (wow, a week after the last set...SORRY) - but due to getting maintenance work done, hay hauled and other ponies worked - didn't get the pics cropped, resized and posted... Turned "Bunny" and Koalah out for the day. So, kissed hubby off for work at about 10 pm, knew still had to clean the stall/pen and check again on Tory (who is now at 345 days). Milk test says that she has 24-48 hours yet... BUT passed out on couch until about 12-ish... UP and out to check on Tory - she's vastly uncomfortable - up and down. UH OH. OK - stall stripping. Check again at 12:30 (am). She's now standing - no tail swishing, no stamping, no waxing, no change (by flashlight) to her vulva. COOL. Go inside to take a nap - set alarm for 1 hour, fall into bed. WAKE UP - uncomfortable, turn around, twist turn... look at alarm and realize didn't go off or I didn't set it right (I was whipped). Up to check on Tory at 2:30 am. and there is a WET, but standing, black & white baby next to her! Find out that the day before's pics killed the batteries, cell phone takes really crappy pics at night even under lights...

Went from this -












to this at 0345 am on Wednesday am. Meet Echo. He's pretty dry at this point - figured he was born at about 2:15.






He's a really nice colt! Didn't get good outdoor shots during the day yesterday - again hauling hay, met up with my daughter at her college to go out for lunch and get materials for her final(s) and then back to work with my SIL on putting up panel fencing that will keep the youngsters in! Another "WHAT A DAY, O MY!" type of day...











Will do the photos of Stuffy from the 9th later today! She is still testing all the way to the right on both charts on the Mother's Nature foaling check...(not near ready). SHE will be in the stall when she gets closer (yep, so I say, LOL).


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 11, 2013)

OK, pics of "Bunny" at 1 week of age. I couldn't seem to get pics of her while she was running and jumping! So just standing or walking shots.

Bunny checking out her full sister, Shamrock (yep, two holiday fillies out of the same mare - St. Patricks day and Easter).





















Still has those ultra-long legs!!

Stuffy's pics later this tonight or tomorrow. She's getting the pointy, V belly and her vulva is enlongated and "stretched" but milk tests show quite some time yet...


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 11, 2013)

How darling!! I love the pictures! Congratulations!!!


----------



## chandab (Apr 11, 2013)

That little black and white is very nice.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratulations on your gorgeous babies - cant wait for Stuffy's pics, is she close?

May I ask why your horses and foals wear neckstraps - just interested as it is something I have noticed before.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratulations






Yes I am curious to know too


----------



## Jade10 (Apr 11, 2013)

Congratulations on the new foal gorgeous colour and markings



And I am in love with Bunny, such a lovely head, and I love her stockings so even!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 11, 2013)

Stuffy's pics -


























When Stuffy returned from a lease, I cleaned her and Iggy up and just turned her out with him. In about two days, she was standing for him - but then she did again in late march, late april and again in early may. SO..... She stayed in the pasture with him until last month, but I never saw her actually standing for him again last summer/fall. She'll foal when she's ready, I'm just trying to keep up with her enough to maybe see this one?? We shall see, LOL.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 11, 2013)

COLLARS - hmm. A bunch of reasons - some good and some...not so "perfect"...

When I first got into our ponies (1995) I had separate pens for each pony or horse off of the pastures with either wind blocks or 3 sided shelters. Started with 2 & had 6 w/i 2 yrs when i moved from MT down to NC. Here in NC, I used some of the stock panels that I brought with me to set up a pen for our stallion - separate from the mares and his offspring. The others (added a new foal w/i 10 days of arrival & bought a mare and foal, too) all ran together on about 3 1/2 - 4 acres. I would catch the foals or mares I didn't want AJ to "mess with", put them into another square pen I had and turn him out with the mares - usually daily. To feed - I caught each horse or pony with a halter and tied them to the fences with their buckets... Each halter stayed hanging out with their buckets OR on the gate to the pasture. AJ, I quickly found out, would rub off a halter EVERYTIME he was tied. He either wore a chain around his throatlatch pretty tight w/ leadrope run thru his halter to post OR was cross tied. Not long and found out his offspring liked rubbing off the halters pretty quick, too!

The smaller, younger ones - could use a simple dog collar and I just kept a couple on hand. Add some years, alot more ponies and horses and the 3 girls (our daughters) now doing extracurricular activities so that I was doing azll the work by myself... I hate leaving halters on a horse or pony -it's very rare that I turn one out with them on. I will turn a foal loose with one on to get used to it - but I watch them and remove it when I will no longer be around. Sometimes will turn other ponies or horses out with one on, but again will remove it. Suddenly had babies chewing the halters left hanging on the fences and I was replacing them... way too often.

Several years ago, I started braiding collars - and they are two fold. I had a tree take out a fence line and a bunch of ponies just "left". They were miles away from home - we weren't finding them! I'd put some dogtags on a couple of them with the ponies name, our farm name and the home phone I had then. I got a call from someone who had caught one with a name tag on and the group of ponies was located - much further away than we'd even thought about looking!!

I like being able to catch and "psuedo lead" a horse to their feed bucket if I don't take a halter out with me. It's easy and fast to just hook them to their tiespot with the collar than to halter them. They don't have to be replaced the same as a halter does (the ones braided from haystring) due to shrinkage but do eventually wear out &/or break. I've found that the collars don't get caught like a halter can/does - nor do they leave marks. A lot of them I've braided from recycled hardware (from older halters) and haystring from our round bales - and I put them on a pony "permanently" - stitched into place w/ only a ring to attach a leadrope to. Others have buckles so the collars can be removed - either while riding or driving or while setting up for pics. I have also put a drag rope on some - I don't like to do that and I both in 2011 and last year I did have problems with that, but it has also worked wonders with having to catch a hard to catch pony when I haven't done enough work with them. again, they usually won't get caught in them the same way they will in a halter and no pressure sores or rubs...

Last year - EVERY pony actually had a collar on when I went out of town (in august, September and in October). I had a young soldier who was off duty and his family taking care of them while I was out of state (my family did the watering, moved the round bales of hay around and generally checked on everyone, but didn't feed due to schedules). They matched up each pony by the name tag on it's collar and the name tag hanging above the bucket they were tied at. They also carried out the feed to each pony/horse in a small feed bucket - with their name and the amount of feed they were to get taped on the bucket. Right now, most don't have nametags again...but they should. Eventually, especially for my "permanent" ponies, I will have brass or dog tag type nametags like that other group did (all have since been sold and I still have some of those tags)...

I've finally started braiding the collars out of paracord in our farm colors. Have 3 done.

As much as I love my collars, I hate leading a horse in them. I want a halter on her head, not a rope around her neck. I DO find that once they are properly trained to lead, they lead fine with a collar - but that takes learning/training (more practice than I usually do with each one lately) and the yearlings/twos often forget, LOL... I also have some that just seem to be way more re-active and they just do better with a halter and lead rope when not in the pasture where their buckets are - no matter how much work/training they have had.

when foals are first tied - they wear a rope around their bellies with the end coming between their front legs. If they have a collar just loose enough to allow it to slide nice - I run the rope thru it - and then also thru a halter to the post they are tied to. They don't injure their heads or necks - and learn to stand. I also will put that "rig" on them when I "pony" them off of their dams - especially when away from home. They quickly quit setting back and trot out really nice! I certainly see the difference in the foals that that hasn't been done with.

Trying to find a pic of a group tied to eat...


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 11, 2013)

here's one showing part of my roundpen pasture. I now have two roundpens - the one from stock panels (50') and the one in the rear out of the portable blue steel horse corral panels (30' - needs to be made bigger).






Here you see 4 of the 8 ponies tied around the round pen (and the Arab nanny - 22 yr old Rhythem). The "ties" are short haystring ties (4 strand braid made from small square bale string). The big horses (1 NSH, 3 arabians) aren't caught yet - you can see them under the trees in the back... The silver buckskin mare in the blue panel pen attached to the round pen isn't caught yet either...

Can you say I maybe have too many "chips"?? Hubby would agree with you... I DID sell 4 ponies this past weekend!! Great home for a pair of full brother geldings that will make a working team and another family taking on the other two...


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 11, 2013)

here's another one - though you can't really see the tie arrangements...






Star, the 1/2 arab pony mare farthest away, is wearing a "collar" that is a round braid tied with a loop and then knotted back to the loop. It's stayed on her for a couple of years without any problems. She's been a pasture broodmare - so no need to have something to remove... It's strong enough to hold her and it works! The stallion next to her (silver pinto) is my "main boy" - Iggy. His "new" collar is blue and white (the bucket of string came from behind a freinds' shed and it says it's fish line) - and is on an recycled, squared halter ring. The end is loose - pulled thru the ring square and then a conway buckle holds it. It can be adjusted and removed. Bell's - here - is a "permanently attached" one - again using a recycled halter ring, braided over it - put around her neck, the end drawn thru and then stitched into place w/ more haystring and a rug needle. The same collar stayed on her for almost a full year before it wore a bit more than I wanted to leave it at... Her new one is made from paracord and has a ring and a buckle (dog collar fashion).

There are three more ponies behind me - Stuffy, Koalah and Cherry. All of them are tied using a tie braided from 4 strings from small square bales. I've braided a loop into one end (very strong!), continued the braid all the way to the end, knotted it, cut it even and burned the ends down to the knot. I then knot a loop in the other end - one end goes over the post (or around it in a slip knot fashion) and the other is attached to a snap and snapped to the ring of a halter or collar.

I can sit and do a single tie from 4 strands of hay string in a round braid inless than 30 minutes from start to finish. Some I've done with 6 strands - they take a little longer to braid, but are stronger...

I've also now made 4 leadropes from 4 strands of paracord (2 strands purple, 1 white, 1 black), 1 from 6 strands (1/2 square) and 1 from 8 strands (not completed yet at the knot)...






I need to take more pictures of current braided pieces -but you can see some here : Braided haystring tack When I had fewer ponies, lots of time and no money - I made two pleasure type training harnesses. They are pretty darn cool and still in use - 4 years later!


----------



## cassie (Apr 11, 2013)

your new little ones are very very cute! congratulations!

your collar ideas are pretty cool



love the dog tags lol


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 18, 2013)

Well I seemed to have "lost" not one set but at least two sets of pics of Stuffy. Not sure where they went or how they disappeared. I have a couple that didn't turn out at all and those I know I deleted - from the computer after downloading from the camera.

BUT...

Stuffy's milk tested as still only 10% chance of foaling on the evening of the 16th. She'd been in for a couple of days at night by herself and wasn't happy at all. Usually when she's 2 weeks out, she's quiet and comfy in a stall - happy to be away from the herd at night. So that combo, had me turning her out early on the 17th, after I made a BR run, and then I went back to bed... I didn't think to check her milk before I turned her out (STUPID!). Sat up suddenly @ 0630, said "Stuffy"... and grabbed my clothes and ran out. Dogs quiet, chickens around the pen under the carport dispersed in early morning fog, and Stuffy didn't meet me at the pasture gate (I hadn't even put her in the round pen, but turned her loose in the pasture!) like she does normally (she knows when I come out the door and talks any time she can see the kitchen door and I come out).

This is what greeted me when I got thru the fog towards the back of the pasture:






Our little brat looks quite smug with herself, doesn't she? I brought her out and checked over the little guy (yep, he's a colt and a rather large one).


----------



## chandab (Apr 18, 2013)

Congrats! what a colorful surprise.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 18, 2013)

I brought her back into the stall and wormed her, gave him an enema and overall just check them out. She got her post breakfast feed - she was happy! He got better at nursing.

I had my own breakfast, talked w/ my hubby about them a bit before he went to bed after getting home from work, and put some pics online. As I was going back out to feed everyone else, oldest daughter Skye arrived with our two granddaughters - Gracie - 2 1/2 yrs & Gwen - just turned 1. So they visited with them, too. I took them out into the sun, on the grass and both girls got a proper intro at which poiint, Gracie just "latched" onto him.

Watch out - cuteness overload!!





















At Skye's suggestion we are calling this fella - Rio. This day brought back many memories of when our daughters were this age and Stuffy was born.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 18, 2013)

Rio, Echo and Bunny all have their own pages on our website now. Each page has their full pedigree and a link to their personal photo albums at the bottom of each page.

I got some of each of the babies yesterday, but mostly of Rio with Gracie!

Rio's page

Echo's page

Bunny's page


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 18, 2013)

chandab said:


> Congrats! what a colorful surprise.


THnx! He's a little chunk and a very nice colt...

That pic of his dam, just above, was taken when she was born above the Marias river 9 miles out of Shelby, MT. Yes, it was COLD and we had quite a bit of snow later that week! My stepdad took this photo and brought it to me at work (I went to lunch with him, 'Dira and Sierra - Skye was in Kindergarten). When I arrived home, Stuffy not doing well. Fast trip to vet's w/ neighbor hauling Patty and Stuffy for me - she got a plasma transfusion and Patty was milked out to give Stuffy the colosturm. There, she took it from a bottle. Later at home - she refused - but sucked it up from a bowl. Patty wanted nothing to do with this foal, her 1st, and we had our first "orphan".

Stuffy was raised in my kitchen, rode to daycare in the front of my truck under Skye's booster seat, and then spent 20 days out in my parents' hunting camper (very rustic - she didn't do any damage thru two snowstorms!). When she'd no longer stay laying down while traveeling, she went backinto the pen she'd been born in - next to her sire....


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 18, 2013)

Congrats on your big colorful boy!!! Glad to hear that someone's mares are foaling....


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 18, 2013)

Gracie is the same age now, that Sierra was in 1996 when Stuffy was born. We will see how this develops!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 18, 2013)

Congrats on your new 'surprise' foal! He's a colorful feller, and look at those legs! Nice!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 18, 2013)

targetsmom said:


> Congrats on your big colorful boy!!! Glad to hear that someone's mares are foaling....


Thanx! Yes, I see everyone's mares are "waiting"!! Wonder what they are waiting for?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 18, 2013)

What a handsome big boy!! And I love your story about Stuffy's early days.






Many congrats to both of you!!


----------



## ShadyGrovePonies (Apr 18, 2013)

Awww Paula, these pictures are adorable with your granddaughters!


----------



## cassie (Apr 18, 2013)

wow what a beautiful big boy! congrats!! and how awesome about the age thing with your grand daughters



so very cute!

he looks gorgeous!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 20, 2013)

AnnaC said:


> What a handsome big boy!! And I love your story about Stuffy's early days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ThanX!

I've just been thankful that Stuffy has always had a good "Momma" attitude. Maybe it helped that she was raised with other mares and foals? I do not know.

Stuffy couldn't regulate her temperature at first - even in the house she wore the girls' sweatshirts. I don't have any pics where I put two on her with the bottoms pinned together in the middle so that the arms covered all 4 legs but I did get this one in my living room at the time (we didn't have our furniture yet - so that made it much easier to have a "horse in the house")...






Madira feeding Stuffy her Mare's Milk replacer (not sure if we were still getting mild from Patty or not - she dried up really fast!).











This is the only photo I have of Stuffy riding in the truck... it was taken the day we picked her up from the vet clinic. I then had to go and pick up Skye from school and since Stuffy was acting like she needed to "go", I scooped her up and set her down on the grass while waiting for class to get out for the afternoon. Of course, then the whole class came out to see her! I was either lucky or all the "stuff" in her system kept her from getting sick - cause there were about 30 kindergarteners that got to pet her that afternoon before we left to go home.

While I've been thankful not to have any more orphans of any kind, I CAN move my kitchen table out of the kitchen, put up a sturdy doggy gate and raise another one that way if needed in our current house (couldn't easily do that in the last two)...

WE don't know if Stuffy was actually early, or if she was a "dummy foal" or if her dam just wasn't interested in taking care of her or if she went tooo long before getting to nurse since she was popped under the fence into her sire's pen. By dates, when I saw her covered, she was not early but she was only two when bred... and in very poor shape when I bought her.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 20, 2013)

I warned you guys... cuteness overload!!



ShadyGrovePonies said:


> Awww Paula, these pictures are adorable with your granddaughters!





cassie said:


> wow what a beautiful big boy! congrats!! and how awesome about the age thing with your grand daughters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will be interesting to see if either of the grand daughters take to the ponies like their mom and their aunts did! Some people have stated to me that I forced our daughters to "like" the ponies, but since I've been around so many toddlers and youngsters - I've found that not to be true. If the girls' truly hadn't enjoyed it, life could have been very miserable indeed.

When we were in MT, the girls had limited exposure - I went from working part time, to full time to LOTS of overtime and got to the point where they stayed almost all the time in my parent's home even tho I had a place of our own (Larry was in Saudi at the time). My step dad had been seriously injured on the job as a maintenance supervisor for many of the truckstops up on the "high line" (upper interstates of MT) - swept off the roof of one of the pump covers by a wind burst and really "broken up"... The girls' helped, in their own precarious ways, to bring Dad back - one step at a time as he took care of them for me and they "helped" him take care of his and mom's 3 full size horses and our 3 ponies (when Stuffy was born). His accident had occurred not long after I'd returned home in 93 and they didn't tell me as I was having problems with my pregnancy with Sierra and then coping after she was born for a while. I wasn't prepared for Dad's condition when I DID get to return for a visit in early 95 - total shock!

Two years later, we returned to NC, but since we had a home in a development, the ponies couldn't stay there, LOL. We found a vet about 8 miles from us who leased a whole 4 acre section of land to us behind the vet clinic (actually think the total property including the vet clinic was 5 acres and we ended up with 3 fenced and screened by trees and irrigation ditches from the clinic). BUT that meant getting the oldest - Skye - on the bus for the end of her 1st grade year every morning and then taking the other two out with me to the ponies. We would spend several hours out there - feeding and each pony was groomed while we were there. The girls would help as they could - Sierra often sat backwards on Patty and took a nap that way (I have one pic of that). Madira, "girly-girl", usually preferrd to sleep in the truck - of course w/ the air on if the doors were shut.

Then back home for lunch, naps (while I alternated between napping with them and cleaning house), Skye getting home - some homework and snack, then back out to the ponies where the process was repeated!

I did take out door type toys out to the ponies and there was a tobacco barn where we stored hay, feed and tack the toys. But the girls seemed to enjoy the help they were able to do and they were learning, by exposure, how to deal with the ponies... and have always seemed to enjoy it. When they took lessons, I supported them - if they wanted to go further - they did. If they needed to back off - we did that too. They all rode western, english - basic dressage and jumping, speed events and trail riding. My youngest became the main "Pony Jock" - riding all the 2 & 3 yr olds as they were ready. Often times we hauled them to local shows and if they did ok - we had several that were shown under saddle in w/t classes w/ only 15 actual rides...

Then moved, they didn't want to show so much so we started doing the trail riding thing and we had a ball!

The granddaughters aren't exposed to the ponies daily (yet?) and aren't always thrilled... So we'll see if they develop the interest that our duaghters had. None of our daughters have wanted to do the regular everyday work with the ponies - not sure any of them would be able to set up a feed program by themselves w/o serious help (they all know how to read, but!). Only the youngest is into daily schooling/training - the older two DO still enjoy riding and can do the required grooming both before and after - but they aren't interested right now in the day to day conditioning and were very surprised when I said they couldn't haul out horses to do a 3 hour trail ride recently...LOL.


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 20, 2013)

Rio is 2 days old. Turned out in the barn paddock with the other mares/foals and the yearlings & 1 2 yr old. When mhy other fence is redone, the yearlings & 2 yrold will be moved out of the "baby nursery". The bottom pic shows him with his dam, Stuffy and his two year old sister, Wyndy, is following them around. Not sure now if Wyndy is going to stay mini height...


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 20, 2013)

Pics of Bunny. She's become pretty photogenic AND yesterday while I was out and about, she came up to me to be petted and scratched...

And one of her exploring a feed bucket I'd set down to feed others -


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 20, 2013)

And pictures of Echo. I need to take a bunch of him this weekend - most haven't turned out... His dam is my "runaway mare" and hard to deal with. I'll have to spend more time with him at feeding times, as she's already teaching him that "staying away" is good!
















Here he is on the 17th with grand daughter Gwen and daughter Skye. He is 7 days old.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 20, 2013)

Oh my gosh! they are all so adorable! Stuffy is so cute in his sweater! I bet the kids are having a blast with him...


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 4, 2013)

So, we are preparing for the next one. I can't remember the exact dates she was covered and my stallion report is "buried" and I haven't dug it out. For some reason I don't have the actual dates on my Breeding page on my laptop...

She spent three days in a row going thru two hot fences (4 strands of high Tensile wire with two strands of "hot rope" - and when I checked they bottom one was hot enuff to knock me to my knees). I finally got tired of putting her back where she was supposed to be and just left her to run with Iggy and Stuffy at that time. Want to say it was from the 2nd of October that that started... That would make her due in late August or early September.

Here's a few pics of "Cherry" - Dynamics Cherishthemoment - taken yesterday mid-morning. "U wanted to see me? R u sure u want to take distance pics? I'm headed your way...". Any time she sees me or Larry, she comes up and buries her head in our chests or bellies - it's great!!!!









and the side view from the 31 of July.






She was last officially measured at 43" at the withers, but I think she's grown since then. She's needing a bit more weight, but she sometimes leaves her feed. I'm starting to feed her 3x day so that she gets her feed w/o having to leave any... This foal is by "Iggy" (All That Syle N' Class). This foal will be homozygous for black and for Tobiano. She carries one bay gene and he carries one silver gene - so we shall see what color we get (black, bay, silver black, silver bay - w/ guaranteed spots!)! She's starting to bag up, but think she has a ways to go yet. I just want a healthy baby but hope for a filly to keep to breed back to one of our other boys in the future (thank goodness it would be a while!). She's been stalled at her breeders' and at the previous owners place, so may start bringing her in at night to the "stall" in our carport OR I've just set up the fencing by our barn for an extra large grassed pen that is safe for a foal. I don't want to overgraze it and it was mowed last Thursday, so will wait to put her in it (she's grazed the area before). If not raining, I'd rather she foaled on the grass. I just like that, myself. It's not far from the house, but can't see it w/o going outside. We'll see.

I will start getting more preggo pics later this week.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 4, 2013)

I don't have any "good" pics of the babies. Got some "suckie" ones of two of them - will try for some more in a little bit and again this next week...

I did get a couple that I guess I can show - they are far from good ones... 2 of Bunny (silver/wh filly), 1 of Rio (silver/wh colt) & none of Echo (blk/wt colt).

Yes, Bunny looks like a palomino and no, I haven't sent in her color test yet.











He's been led about via a "figure 8" (lead rope wrapped around his chest, crossed over his back, and then looped around his hindquarters), but this was his first time with the halter and lead rope on and I do believe he's pouting! In the barn, he's easy to catch and does stand tied - with a belly rope that loops around his barrel, thru his front legs thru the collar and tied to the fence. All the foals are standing that way now...


----------



## Ray K (Aug 4, 2013)

Very beautiful horses. Those foals are so cute. Cherry is pretty big


----------



## Never2Mini (Aug 5, 2013)

You have gorgeous ponies ! and cute grand babies



I love Echo !


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 5, 2013)

THANX everyone for the compliments!!

Wish I could get some more decent pics of Echo - he's so hard to get good shots of. I'm just happy that I can catch him in the barn and he occasionally comes up to me in the pasture (when I don't want to catch anyone, of course). His dam is the little witch that is soooo hard to deal with! I used to spend a lot more time with the babies, but with so many right now to start working in harness and lots of farm maintenance going on - don't have any of the 3 foals where I used to by this age... sigh.

***

Haven't been able to have the bon fire yet - the rain keeps coming on the days/"weekends" that hubby and kids can come out! 2 of the 3 daughters are working nights and the middle one is getting ready to switch to nights which might mean we see her again, but maybe not with also going to school. Larry has switched to days for the next 5 months (he's worked nights the whole 27 years we've been together, with only occasional days for classes, so this is HARD for him. He's a regular "vampire" and this daytime stuff - bothers him - plus is a major paycut - yikes!). He's only just begun to be a "normal" human, and has 5 more months of it... I didn't realize that it would be so hard to share "my" bed every night. Now, we are both restless sleepers constantly bumping into each other (not a good way, ROFLMAO!!!). Back to bonfire - without burning it, we can't haul any more "tree parts" to it. So they are just sitting where they were dropped... UGH. Well, at least the front yard is now clear - and Larry wasn't happy when he realized that not only did Iggy pull them up to the bonfire, but I threw them into the pile. He's worried that it's now too large and that when we do set it off, it will be too huge - taking a chance starting the tree off a ways (but huge and bushy this year) and possibly damaging the tin barn... We shall see. Right now, just too much rain, can't even get the bonfire going!!! Will need diesel or kerosene for that...

Didn't get any pics in bright sunshine earlier. Usually too bright at this time, but is cloudy and supposed to get more rain tomorrow. So may get some decent pics this afternoon...

***

Have Oly that I want to work in the round pen and work on having him "catch me" and easier putting the halter on (his 2 yr old hormones and the girls are driving him to distraction, but he's got to learn you still have to have manners). He's now wearing his bit calmly, will be adding harness parts this week - starting with a surcingle. If everything works out, and I like his disposition as I work with him this winter (and he doesn't get sold), he'll be put to Cherry next spring for a 2015 foal.

I'm thinking about the others I'd like to breed him to - I'd like to cover at least 2 mares but haven't decided yet on whom the 2nd should be... Maybe Cherry's 3/4 sister (same sire - Graham's Little King Lee) - Cassie? Wonder if he'd add some bulk to her - I think I'd get too refined a foal breeding her to Iggy - though that was whom I'd initially purchased her to breed to... Can you guys help with that decision? I don't mind opinions at all. I highlighted Oly, Cherry and Cassie's names with their web pages (hope that is OK?) if you'd like to go check them out! Got lots of time, though, will try for breeding as early as mid-February when the mares start coming into heat. Our weather is cold and can sometimes get snow at that time here, but usually don't. And since we did this year, probably won't get snow/ice in 2015. I love the early babies that can then be weaned by May/June... I just have an "easier" time with that for whatever reason.

O - and won't be breeding any if I don't sell some (this IS NOT AN ADVERTISEMENT and hope it isn't taken as such)... I'm where I am - can't take on any more if the numbers stay the same. I've had plenty of calls lately - but I don't seem to have what everyone is looking for. Either they want young and "dead broke" to ride for a kid or they want young and certain colors (a lot of comments about my "ugly tan" ponies!!), but all want at prices below what I have invested in each of them. And none is interested in well trained to ride and drive - at the prices they state they can afford - but mares are in their late teens and early 20's. Would be funny but it isn't... I've dropped the prices on several to much lower than a lot of other folks but the ones that seem to be selling in our area are the ones on Craigs List for less than $200. NOPE, not what I have. Besides, if they can't do at least what I'm asking for some, they'd probably not be able to afford their everyday care. I will continue to work with what I have and love on them and get them ALL going in harness and utilize them in turns, w/o selling, it that's what I need to do. Eventually, some will find the great homes they deserve and then I'll be able to breed for a couple more... when the times are right, LOL.

Sorry - guess I needed to vent a bit. Just got another call - different person but almost an exact quote to one I got 2 weeks ago (maybe a gf/bf or husband/wife)! She did start out asking some good questions that I took the time to answer - then my blood ran cold with this. She stated (same as he did 2 weeks ago) ..." you have so many in your pastures, I thought you could just give me one..." !!!!!!!!!! I was seeing red as I hung up!

***

OK, sorry bout that! Back to Mommas and Babies!!!

Will be looking for some name choices for new foal - "Iggy" (All That Style N Class) and "Cherry" (Dynamics Cherishthemoment). Our farm name is LP Painted and some that I have come up with - LP Painted:

Dynamic Style - filly barn name - Dyna or D or ? ; colt barn name - Mic or ?... I like to try to keep similar as that's how we match them to their papers .. Or -

Cherished Style - filly - barn name??

StyleNmoment -

Momentous Style

Dandy Moment

Dandy Cherished

We have a Classic Bell - barn name of Classy - so don't really want to use "Class" or "Classic". Also have a FlashNfluff - barn name of Flashi (just finished her 2nd show season, daughter of Iggy from another mare).

O - I like "Birdy" and could use that a number of ways as a registered name for a colt or filly (tho fits a filly better)... hmmm... It all depends on what fits - I often work with something that "pops" right after birth and work it into a registered name. But then I have lists, too!

& might have to be careful - have found some names while pretty and/or workable - "come true" as to type... Ayre Games was "Ari" - and that colt was a tall, leggy, light bodied (airy!) fella to this day. I love the name "Sly" - but maybe it wouldn't be appropriate? We too have had a "Rascal" - mainly cause that's what stuck with his personality! "Minx" - you can only guess (her new owner re-named her)!!! "Vixenation" - shortened to "Vixen" .... ???? She FIT THAT! Would eventually love to have a "Foxy" - but have enuff hussy type mares, LOL. A Patch E (apache) was a rough and tumble kinda guy - especially at first. "IC" was named after the weather - but for a long, long time - it more applied to how she related to us humans. "Frosty" was the same - only a colt. Lacey & Velvet (both out of Satin) turned out to be pretty nice, little loves! They were full sisters to Vixen, born in a different month/time of the year... Comet & Rocket aren't named just space themes based on their dam, Star, but because they are both "zoom, zoom" type of colts!! Soooo.... AAWWWW this has helped raise my spirits!!

What do you all think????

UHOH, maybe I should shorten this "blog"?


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 5, 2013)

I almost hit delete before send...

THANX!



Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> The length is just fine, and we know you're not adveritising -- so no worries.
> 
> Now, I'm going to go back and reread everything, but wanted you to know that doing a bit of "venting" is just fine!! We totally understand!!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 6, 2013)

WOW!! What a read!! (just like the posts I somtimes do - I call them epistles LOL!!) Great to hear all the news - sounds as though you manage to keep pretty busy LOL!!

Cant wait for some updated pics of Cherry and keeping my fingers crossed for a safe foaling and a gorgeous healthy little baby!

Good luck!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 6, 2013)

So - you up to doing brainstorming on names? I'd love to have a list to choose from...


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 10, 2013)

Updated pics! Finally got one of Echo I REALLY LIKE! The other two... better than "haltering day",

ECHO -






RIO - also a 3/4 facing shot and one enjoying a good back scratch!









and got two shots of Bunny (same sire as Rio, he's the darkest silver foal we've ever had and Bunny is the lightest!) -


----------



## chandab (Aug 10, 2013)

They are all very cute, but I'm really liking Echo.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 10, 2013)

I agree with you Chanda - they are all fantastic (and a credit to you Paula!), but there is something about Echo that really appeals to me too.


----------



## chandab (Aug 10, 2013)

Assuming Echo is a filly. Trade you Echo for a cute yearling silver colt? Don't think hubby would even go for a trade, but I can dream.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry ladies. I was hoping for a filly, but Echo is the last colt by our first stallion... All of his last foals were colts - in 2008, 2011 & 2013.



On a good note, Echo moves soooo much like his daddy! I purchased his sire hoping he'd cross well on larger pony and horse mares and was very lucky as that is exactly what he did! It was great and he made an awesome riding pony for our daughter as well. This young fella may be the same. He moves like a good, long strided riding horse - having that "Shetland pony" look, LOL.

Thank you for the looks and compliments!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 11, 2013)

Here's some pics of Cherry. This is our .... "I wanna have some.... baby". She went thru two fence lines to get to Iggy last fall. One wasn't hot, I can somewhat understand that. The other - not only did it have our high tensile wire with fence posts every 8', but it had 2 hot ropes that were definitely still hot when she went thru it. I was getting ready to go back to OH and had my daughter caring ponies for the two overnights hubby and I did. So after the 3rd day, I left her in with Stuffy and Iggy. Knew she'd be pregnant. Wasn't a terrible thing, just hadn't planned on breeding her yet. Wanted her actually going in harness first and maybe even shown a bit before planned on breeding her.

This will be a very nice foal - hope the "real pony" lives up to what the bloodlines on paper do!! Kinda getting excited now.









Need to do side views and try to get a shot of her udder...


----------



## chandab (Aug 11, 2013)

paintponylvr said:


> Sorry ladies. I was hoping for a filly, but Echo is the last colt by our first stallion... All of his last foals were colts - in 2008, 2011 & 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, then, I don't feel so bad, cause I don't need any more boys around here, right now.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 11, 2013)

Diane -

Quite possible. Everyone in our family has asked if he's staying. As a possible stallion prospect and if not, as a permanent gelding for the grand daughters. I'm really enjoying his 2 yr old 1/2 brother(not related to AJ) and think that that mare/stallion cross may have been a great one in Echo...

Maybe the hole AJ left will be filled somewhat by his last son. Those are HUGE pony prints to fill, though. He's got time, we purchased AJ as a pretty uppity 3 yr old (he came off the transporters' trailer on his hind legs and screaming "I HAVE ARRIVED" and to this day I remember wondering what I'd gotten myself into, LOL) - but AJ became an awesome pony in his own right, and rather quickly. He's been missed...

****Edit -* after writing this I went to check AJs page, and then started going thru AJs Baby page... Hadn't worked on it in a while, need to attach pics to the little thumbnails. So I'm going to work on that now... Too hot to clean anything in the barn at the moment and when I go back out, I'll be hosing ponies off. With heat index, supposed to reach around 110* today.

AJ sired some pretty awesome crossbred ponies over the years for us.. IF Echo is retained as a stallion, I'd like to cross him on an arab mare that I have. Should get a really nice foal from that cross is Echo develops and passes his genetics on to his respective foal. That's a dream mating to think about! Wonder if we'd get another 1/2 arab pony large enough for me to ride? IF SO, that one wouldn't be sold! While I love how our "Blizzard" did, I've missed having a pony to ride... Blizzard is by AJ out of the Arab mare that is the dam of the mare I'm thinking of putting Echo to in the future! How's that for twisted, convoluted dreaming??? *- Edit ****


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 11, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> He seems to have that "look" and would certainly be one to keep and let mature and see how he turns out~!



Yes, but I seem to have several of those right now,



. And suddenly seem to be collecting those boys.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 11, 2013)

OK, in between checking on each of the mares we are all looking at, can you spare a few moments to look over AJs Baby page and let me know what you all think?

I have most of them done (the ones that we had foaled out here). I have to do a new on-line photo album with pictures of the rest after I find the pics again. I had AJs Babys at Webshots and my albums there were deleted (they had my old email addy and I didn't get the notice that they were shutting down). I have removed those links from the thumbnails that had those and everything should be good now.

The babies not having pics other than thumbnails right now are the 2 fillies from 1995; Spirit - 99 mare; Nitro - 2000 gelding, Birdie - 2000 mare; Twister - 2001 gelding; Silver Sun and Storm the Reef - 2003 colts; "Sandy" - 2004 mare and Grasshopper - 2005 gelding. I have to get some pics of a couple of them, if I can... I no longer have the pics either...



.

Here's the link to AJ's Foals. I hope it's OK to ask this? Now I have to work on other farm animals and get some pics posted of them!


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 12, 2013)

I also think that Echo would be worth running on to see how he matures - he certainly has that "I'm a boy" look about him!!

Took a peek at your AJ page - some very lovely babies there. He certainly was a brilliant stud for 'outcrossing'.





Let us know if you manage to update all the missing pictures please.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 26, 2013)

I finished all the photos except for 3 - don't have any of the colt called "Grasshopper" and my hardcopy photos of the two fillies (before I purchased AJ) are packed up. Thought I had them somewhere, but I didn't...

I see I haven't posted any pics of Cheri lately either!!

Here's a couple from earlier this month...
















Most of the udder pics I've gotten, I've deleted as they simply look like black blobs! Didn't get any today - will make sure I update pics again tomorrow (I have more to load in a minute).


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 26, 2013)

Here are the pics from Saturday (taken with my phone, camera was in the house). Got a pseudo one of her udder from the rear (hard to see, LOL).



















She's still pretty tight here - not sure how much she will "lengthen" as a maiden.






I don't think she's quite ready. Every couple of evenings, she refuses to clean up all of her feed (that little bucket is just about full with the amount she gets) and tonight is one of those nights. Last night was the first night I got fluid out of her udder - completely clear - like water but very sticky. She's butt pressing some and has started rubbing her tail. Her "hoo haw" and her tail are still "tight", but inside her vulva IS starting to get a darker pink w/ red streaks. I've set up a foaling pen on grass for her and she's been in it. It's by the barn, but can be seen if I step out to the carport. Trying to decide if I'm going to leave her in there or if I'm going to start moving her down to the carport where there is still a 10x10 stall (dog kennel). I kind of want to move her down here to the house,



.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 26, 2013)

I hate switching feeds this late in a pregnancy, but I'm switching all of my broodmares over (SLOWLY) to a broodmare/growth feed. Just hasn't been working with the feed they are all on (Nutrena Safe Choice) - even with the broodmare supplements. Part of that is the hay quality this year, but honestly, I haven't been happy the last couple of years...

As her belly has gotten larger, Cheri has lost weight on her topline which I'm not happy about - she was looking GREAT. My other broodmares have lost a tremendous amount of weight this summer, slowly changing them back to broodmare feed, too. They will put their weight back on as they get switched and will finish putting it on after I wean their babies. I've been getting them out on the grass, too, which seems to be helping a little.

Also thinking about adding a 3rd feeding to the broodmares. Will have to think about that - currently pastures aren't set up where that would be easily done... The last two years, I've weaned foals at 4 months of age and they haven't done well, so wanted to wait a bit longer before weaning them. When I put the mares on grass - they go by themselves and I leave the three foals in the pasture they are in - for up to 8 hours at a time during the day. If I do that every day, I could feed them a "lunch" which will bring them to 3x daily of feed. I'll see how it goes...


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 26, 2013)

And here are some pics of the boys from their first baths and 2nd haltering session on Saturday.

Echo (the black/white colt) is doing AWESOME! I even worked on his hooves - trimming them for the first time while he stood quietly. I made sure that I didn't keep him held up too long, but didn't let go if he was fussing either. His dam is TERRIBLE about being handled and touched and hasn't had an official farrier visit since February 2012 when our farrier said "...that's it, I'm not dealing with your idiot anymore..." I also spent 3 hours working with her (i'm now sporting 4 sets of bruises where her lashing hooves managed to catch me even though I was paying attention and being careful - yes, I'm very sore and she's very NASTY about having her legs and feet handled). I DID get her to stand still, finally, and let me pick up each hoof (for only a few seconds on the hinds, but that's ok!). She lashed out again yesterday, but didn't take as much work to get her back to standing. I hate to admit it, but today, I wasn't moving well and decided it would be a mistake to work with her - especially since I was home alone. I will work with her again tomorrow, though.

Here's a couple of shots of Echo!






I "trained" his mane (braided it down with lots of "Goop") to the left - 4 two reasons - one it doesn't cover up his white spot on the right side and it is just like his sire's now! I normally prefer manes to be on the right side.

Here's 2 side shots -









and a headshot taken from one of the original shots -


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 26, 2013)

Here is Rio. Gosh, he's sooo TINY to me (Echo's sire is 45" & dam is 40"). Rio's sire is 40" and his dam is 37" at the withers... AND Rio is still TINY! I can't get over how much difference there is between the three foals. Before I do Rio's single pics - here's one of all 3!






Here is his headshot that I really like














After I turned him loose and he rolled...






He's just ADORABLE!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 26, 2013)

This time, I didn't get good pics of Bunny. She was terrible about her bath (just introducing her to water/hosing). Funny, her dam isn't bad at all about water or grooming - but Bunny, is not a sweet bunny heart when it comes to being groomed. I've kept my elbows ready for her to "hit" - cuz' she's fast with her teeth when you touch her chest and faster with her hind legs when you touch her belly. She then stood pouting after I got her wet ...




fuzzy, but shows size diff between the two foals (born 15 days apart - same sire)











She looks happier after she's been turned loose!






She's leading nicely, too. Just wasn't happy about grooming or washing.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 26, 2013)

and I can't resist! I got some OHLALA type shots of the boys! Cupid is a 2010 full brother to little Rio. Comet (2011) & Rocket (2012) are full brothers sired by the same stallion out of a 13 hh Arab/Hackney mare. Sami (2008) is out of a 13.3 hh Arab mare but by AJ (same as Echo).


----------



## chandab (Aug 26, 2013)

Loving the pictures, even those of unhappy, wet Bunny.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 27, 2013)

Aww poor Bunny!! Great pictures Paula - thank you for bringing us up to date with your handsome chips.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 31, 2013)

Well, I'd gotten some pics of Cheri, then when my SIL used the camera - they disappeared! Darn it. To me, they didn't show any changes (at least viewing them on the camera). In fact, at both 9 pm and at 1 am (before I went to bed) she was still tight thru the croup, her milk was testing no where near ready (what little I could get). This morning was only the 3rd day in a row I'd been able to get any fluid ot of her teats - she wasn't happy bout it either. Sooo... REALLY DIDN"T think she was ready.

But she's a maiden! Maybe should have guessed? At 6:30, I had a still wet around the ears colt, in the fog... He looked bright red (with plenty of white) - which wasn't possible since both parents are homozygous black. So...??? I checked Cheri - she has a not quite full udder but her teats showed evidence of nursing. Her vulva wasn't any more soft or relaxed than last night or at 1 am - and NOT BRUISED either. WOW. He's not a teeny-tiny colt, but good sized for a maiden mare... She passed the placenta and he had already shed most of his "slippers" - he's an active little fella.

So - here is Dan D (Dandy or Dan dee).











A quiet moment -






Cheri is an EXCELLANT 1st time momma! He's nursing and doing all the other stuff he should. She cleaned up her breakfast and I'm getting ready to go give her lunch, too.

DanD is a very nice colt though I'd really been hoping for different plumbing. His tiny bit of "black" between his ears (will be his forelock) and that bit in his tail is charcoal colored - so I'm going to say he got his bay gene from momma and a silver gene from daddy. Silver bay, homozygous black, homozygous tobiano. His page is already up (I only had to change "Cheri's Foal" to his name and add th pictures & link his album)... Dan D.


----------



## chandab (Aug 31, 2013)

Congrats! Very cute.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 31, 2013)

What a handsome little (or not so little!) chap. Many congratulations!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanx ladies!

For the first time since I purchased her, Cheri is not a pocket pony! She's not "mean" or aggressive towards us, but more "I'm keeping him away and safe". Then h turns and walks right up to us and she has the most exasperated look on her face (as if ponies can do that!)...

I think this colt will grow on us quickly!! He's a "DanD" little boyo!!!






Here's a pic of his afternoon nap and one of his teeny forelock and charcoal colored ears that make me think Silver Bay...











I'm standing over him during his nap and that's feed that Cheri has dropped on him while checking between bites.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Sep 1, 2013)

congrats what a handsome guy. So glad all went well


----------



## Never2Mini (Sep 1, 2013)

Congrats ! What pretty babies !


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 1, 2013)

Never2mini - what is the size of the sire and dam of your appaloosa filly?


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 26, 2013)

well, I was trying to update w/ a couple of pics... Not szure if it's the computer or if it's this forum.

Wow, no matter which way I try to upload photos, it's not letting me. That's a first...

The babies are now 8 months old and 4 months old. Doing great - 2 will never measure in as minis and look like they will go well over the limit. The 3rd will measure in as a 3 yr old. The 4th colt will also be over the limit, but not by much...

Hope everyone is having a Merry Christmas and nice Holidays.


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 29, 2013)

OK, trying again to post some updated pics. Not clipped or even recently groomed.

Here's a group shot taken thru the fence. Bunny (filly #1 from left, largest), Rio (smallest colt, #3) and Dandy (colt, # 4) are all sired by 40" Iggy (All That Style N Class). Their birthdates are April 2nd (Bunny is out of Koalah - 43" mare and looks to mature close to or even taller than her dam. Almost 40" at 8 months of age), April 17th (Rio is our 3rd foal out of Stuffy & like the 1st colt, will be small like his dam) and August 31st(Dandy is a first foal for Cheri - 44" tall. I'm not sure how big he will mature yet...).

The black spot colt is out of our 40" chestnut pinto mare and is the last colt by AJ, our 45" stallion. He's not that close to Bunny in height anymore - I'm not sure where this boy will mature either! He was born April 10th.






Cheri is 43/44" (bay spot furthest to left in the back), GG was last measured 41" - but not sure that she was "done" when she was measured, Bit has been officially measured at 40" and Bunny at 8 months of age is pretty close to 40" now....






And Rio, the little boy, is going to stay SMALL (to me! I know he's not that small to a lot of you...) and Bunny just seems HUGE, LOL...






Here's "Dandy" - he was born on 31 August,so he'll be 4 months old in a couple of days.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 30, 2013)

Great pics Paula - thanks for the update, they are all looking great!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 12, 2015)

Been a while since I updated!!

Here are some pics of the 2013 kids.

Rio and DanD went up to State for vet students to get come practice on the little guys! The great thing - no charge to us. The not so great thing - a different student did each testicle! We took 4 equine up - 1 mature mini stallion (boarder); 1 mature shetland stallion (now owned by friend I got into ponies in 2009), DanD (owned by boarder now - 18 months old) and Rio (MINE - will be 2 on 17 April).











Echo - I don't have any good photos of him here at the new place. But here's his pic from December 2014 @ temporary qtrs...






and the first born and the largest of the group is Bunny. She'll be 2 yrs old in 2 weeks.






and just because I can - a side shot that's a bit blurry.


----------



## Kim P (Mar 13, 2015)

They are all so pretty. Bunny would never be that color if I had her. I really like Echos coloring too. Poor little Dandy had no idea what was in store. He looks so sweet. Just a question. Did they give pain medicine to them?


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi Kim -

On the castration - they received pain & anti-inflammatory meds plus one shot of penicillin after castration. Unlike dogs/cats - nothing came home with us. The two youngsters and the 4 yr old shetland are doing OK - very little swelling, nice amount of drainage and "holes" still open. The mini guy - not so much. Sent pics to reg vet clinic today for advice and they want me to work him pretty hard, cold hose him "hard" and try to re-open his incisions which are already closing/closed & causing the severe swelling (the vets were tied up and couldn't come out today) and see where we are after that. Vet may be able to make it out later this eve or tomorrow - but we'll hope we won't need them.... We shall see.

Bunny - too funny. Yes, I've been on clay too. I'm looking forward to seeing what shade she is this summer - at one point in her foal coat she was almost "pure" white. Last summer she was darker in her yearling coat, but no where near as dark as her two sisters are. What is interesting is how much larger she is than her two full sisters. She is one I am hoping to drive with her dam (one of my larger mares) and with another mare or two that are much larger, while her two sisters not so much (Bunny, now almost 2 yrs old is 4" taller than both of her older sisters). Getting ready to send in hair samples - know that Bunny is homozygous black (would never produce a "red" foal) but want to know if she is also homozygous for silver (hope so!) and/or for Tobiano. Her two full sisters are only single gened Tobianos and Silvers...

Dandy, Rio and Bunny are sired by the same stallion (our 2nd stallion). Echo is the last son of our first stallion.

Unlike his sire, Echo is heterozygous for black (he can sire "red" foals) and his hair goes in as well to be tested for Tobiano. I really like Echo, so in the end it doesn't matter, but I'd love it if he was homozygous for Tobi like his daddy was! Right now, Echo is remaining our Jr stallion. He has VERY BIG HOOF PRINTS to fill - as his daddy was a rather spectacular fellow. Most folks, when we were "using" AJ all the time, never realized he was a stallion. He was very well behaved and trained. He could keep up with the Tennessee walking horses as well as with QH or stock type breeds out on trail rides, he was a riding pony for all 3 of our daughters (they couldn't show him due to him being a stallion - which is fine as I knew the rules), a lesson pony for two different instructors besides myself, my driving pony AND a sire. He produced a number of 1/2 shetlands that went on to become either great show horses OR awesome riding mounts for families and sired a total of 12 purebred shetlands. Echo is the last and possibly one of the best...

I've really enjoyed tracking the colors of our breeding stock - but have found that color doesn't matter if there are physical or "mental" problems that the horse can pass along. I have gelded, sold, given away or euthanized ponies/horses over passing on genetics that I don't feel should be in the gene pool or rather don't want in MY gene pool.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 13, 2015)

Beautiful group. Lots of color, I bet its like a rainbow in your pasture


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 14, 2015)

It is - we only have 4 chestnuts (1 solid boarder & 2 spots & 1 roan solid) and they are all in separate pastures - not next to each other.

In each group we have silvers - both solid and spots - of different shades! It's hilarious when you realize that... One group has 2 solids that are really dark w/ almost white manes, the 2nd group has 2 solids that are really light (look palomino - both homozygous silver), the 3rd group has a solid that is ...medium - he has a cream gene as well as a silver gene. And in a large paddock I have a representative of each color - chestnut spot, bay solid & cream/silver solid (silver buckskin), hehehehehe....

This group has been split now (again) - the 3 to the right are in the SR mares group (2 lite silver solids, 2 bay spots, 1 dark silver spot, 1 red spot, 1 red roan) -






Flashi & Bunny are full sisters - Flashi almost black when kept in and Bunny very light (in winter coat - almost white). These 4 are still in the same pasture together. The Jr mare pasture now has 1 silver bay spot, 2 dark silver solids, 1 lite silver spot, 1 dark silver spot, 3 in-between silver spots...(when I had the cremello filly she was in the Jr mare group).






This group has now been split into Jr mares and Sr mares pastures. There are also a few not in this photo (2 bay spots, chestnut spot & red roan solid...






This is almost all of the boys - the bay spot 1/2 arab gelding isn't in this photo (he was in different pasture at the time) or the solid chestnut now gelding... the white tailed now gelding on the left closest to us is actually a silver bay - not a chestnut.






Also have a bay in each group - 3 have spots and 1 is solid.

Only 1 black/white at this time. It's always surprised me that we never had other black/white foals with our silver dapples - both sire and dams were all single gened silvers and black/white was always a possibility.

When I sold our cremello filly, I lost the opportunity to have other cream foals at that time - but that may be changing. I still have the cream w/ the silver buckskin mare and we are going to be breeding her eventually. She did have a palomino colt right after I purchased him but he didn't make it (dummy foal - hard to treat w/ wild mare)... Not in a hurry to breed her just yet, still working with her as she's a "wild child" and her papers are still not in order either.

Here is the last "group" - actually I'd like to get the two larger mares out of this pen - meant for the "wild-child" shetland mare - but until our fencing is done, they stay together. The red spot is being treated for heaves/copd and cancer - she may stay penned w/ Taff as she is easier to catch and medically treat that way...










YEP, a rainbow of colors!! Don't have some pictured in these groupings


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 14, 2015)

They are all so beautiful!!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 14, 2015)

AH I guess I could make it a little less confusing. 4 pastures/paddocks currently.

In the boys pasture - there are also 2 stud pens w/ gates into the pasture. Sami is a bay spot 1/2 arab & over the years he's been one of our biggest "floaters" - moving from group to group/pasture to pasture depending on who was out w/ who... Right now he's out w/ the boys - when the boarder mini (newly gelded) goes out w/ the boys - he is penned separately as the two constantly fought over the fence and neither I nor boarder want Spanky hurt (or Sami!!). Wizard is a bay spot stallion that is penned - but I am able to turn him out w/ the boys (or have in the past) but right now we have mares running outside this paddock and I don't trust fencing yet, so he doesn't get out much at this time... Cupid - silver spot, Dandy - silver bay spot, Echo - blk spot, Ranger - smokey silver, Rio - silver spot, Sami - bay spot (1/2 shet), Spanky - red and Wizard - bay spot.

Sr mares - Bell - lite silver solid, Bell - lite silver solid, Cheri - bay spot, 'Clipse - bay spot, K-La - red roan, Koalah - dk silver spot, Tory - red spot.

Jr mares - Ami - dk silver solid, Bunny - lt silver spot, Classy - silver spot, Flashi - dk silver spot, Flower - silver bay spot (1/2 shet), GG - silver spot, KoKo - dk silver solid, Shamrock - silver spot.

Corral paddock - Ellona - bay arab, Jazzy - red spot NSH, Taff - silver buckskin.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 14, 2015)

Jessie - THANX!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (May 29, 2015)

An update!

Echo - he's now 2 yrs old and growing out VERY WELL. At the moment, yes, he is still being considered as a stallion. I will get some more pics of him this weekend - he's not quite shed out here in this one taken 3 weeks ago, but he's pretty sleek right now and not faded/sunburnt yet for the summer!






Rio - typical for our silvers - is REALLY hanging onto his baby winter woolies. I've groomed him several times since this photo taken and while he is shedding - he still has a lot of woolies left. I swear he's growing it back in as fast as I curry it off of him... Nice personality on this little gelding!!






Bunny - may have appeared "white" as a foal, but she's shedding out incredibly dark this year. Quite the surprise as I wasn't expecting that! She, too, has shed a lot since these taken. Have 3 days off from work - will get some taken after grooming her, too.









Julie now owns DanD and I don't have any good shots of him since gelding party in early March...


----------

